# Supreme Cleave



## young_dwarf (Apr 23, 2003)

Can somebody tell me which book the Supreme Cleave feat features in please?

I know it breifly appears in Sword and Fist as one of the class features of the Master Samurai but i would like to use it with my other characters.

please could somebody help me. 

Andy


----------



## hong (Apr 23, 2003)

Supreme cleave isn't a feat, although there's no reason you couldn't make it one in your campaign. Note that it's been errataed to allow only one 5' step in between cleaves, and then only if you haven't already moved in your turn.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 23, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> *Supreme cleave isn't a feat, although there's no reason you couldn't make it one in your campaign. Note that it's been errataed to allow only one 5' step in between cleaves, and then only if you haven't already moved in your turn. *




Supreme Cleave is definately a feat somewhere. In this article over at WotC's webpage, the PrC there has the Supreme Cleave ability, but it lists it just as "*Supreme Cleave:* At 3rd level, the people’s champion receives this feat for free."

Where it is as a feat though, I don't know. I'd check the _Epic Level Handbook_ and that big book of feats that Mongoose did for starters.


----------



## young_dwarf (Apr 23, 2003)

Cheers , 
Its not in the epic handbook I know that but thanks for clarifying the feat for me


----------



## hong (Apr 23, 2003)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *
> Supreme Cleave is definately a feat somewhere. In this article over at WotC's webpage, the PrC there has the Supreme Cleave ability, but it lists it just as "Supreme Cleave: At 3rd level, the people’s champion receives this feat for free."
> *




You need to take the WotC website a bit less seriously.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 23, 2003)

It's not a feat. Some people have made it one, but as written it's simply a class feature. Like hong said, it's basically a mistake on the website.


----------



## Dimwhit (Apr 23, 2003)

I thought there was a Supreme Cleave feat in Oriental Adventures. It let's you take a 5' step in between your cleave attacks.


----------



## young_dwarf (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks Dimwhit , can anyway else back that up , cos I don't actually own the oriental book, 

Andy


----------



## kreynolds (Apr 23, 2003)

young_dwarf said:
			
		

> *Thanks Dimwhit , can anyway else back that up , cos I don't actually own the oriental book,  *




No Supreme Cleave feat in OA. AFAIK, it hasn't been written up as a feat yet.


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 23, 2003)

Supreme Cleave is not in Oriental Adventures.  Hong was correct the first time around.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 23, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> *I thought there was a Supreme Cleave feat in Oriental Adventures. It let's you take a 5' step in between your cleave attacks. *




Since I don't see it on page 66 (Smooth Talk to Warrior Shugenja), I don't think it's in OA.


----------



## young_dwarf (Apr 23, 2003)

Cheers Guys for helping me out on that one.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 23, 2003)

*Heart of the Dragon*

I'm 'special'


----------



## Dimwhit (Apr 23, 2003)

Hmm. Coulda sworn it was there, not like I have the book or anything. Probably just as well. It's a bit over-powered, IMO.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 23, 2003)

*Heart of the Dragon*

[AEG] Rokugan Campaign Setting, page 51

"Heart of the Dragon [Dragon Technique]
Your fury in combat is unmatched; the unrighteous fall before your blades.
Prerequisites: Base Attack Bonus +10 or higher, Wis 13+, Cleave, Martial Weapon Proficiency: Katana and Wakizashi, Daisho Technique.
Benefit: Once per round, you may take a five-foot step before making a Cleave attack.
Special: If you possess the Great Cleave feat as well, this feat may be taken multiple times. Each time it is selected, you may use it an additional time per round.


----------



## young_dwarf (Apr 23, 2003)

Daisho Technique?

Could you explain what that means please


----------



## Zhure (Apr 23, 2003)

young_dwarf said:
			
		

> *Daisho Technique?
> 
> Could you explain what that means please *




from the same book. Basically it is a Dragon clan technique that allows one to wield a katana and wakizashi as if he has Ambidexterity and Two Weapon Fighting. Like a Ranger's virtual Ambidex/TWF, it counts as a prerequisite, but only with regards to those two specific weapons.

Greg


----------



## young_dwarf (Apr 23, 2003)

Cheers , I dont actually have the book, so I might have to get it !


----------



## Zhure (Apr 23, 2003)

It's an ok book, but a lot of the feats are over-the-top for a non-Rokugani, non-Forgotten realms campaign, in my opinion.

I skimmed the earlier cited article. I'd suggest the mention of "Supreme Cleave" as a feat was an error. Just use the description of the Supreme Cleave in S&F in the Master Samurai description.

Greg


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Apr 23, 2003)

AFAIK *Supreme Cleave* is a special ability for the _Knight Protector of the Great Kingdom_ and the _Master Samurai_, both PrC to be found in S&F.


----------



## Dr. NRG (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Heart of the Dragon*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *I'm 'special' *




I played a master sam for a while, and found supreme cleave to rarely be of use.  It's extremely situational, and faces nearly the same limitations as great cleave.

NRG


----------



## Zhure (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Heart of the Dragon*



			
				Dr. NRG said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I played a master sam for a while, and found supreme cleave to rarely be of use.  It's extremely situational, and faces nearly the same limitations as great cleave.
> 
> NRG *




I meant that in the sense that "I double posted, so therefore I'm a special needs kind of poster." It wasn't a comment on the Supreme Cleave ability itself. The post-errata form seems balanced to me.


----------



## keelerzao (Mar 9, 2018)

The Frenzied Beserker.
*Supreme Cleave:* At 2nd level and higher, a frenzied berserker can take a 5-foot step between attacks when using the Cleave or Great Cleave feat. She is still limited to one such adjustment per round, so she cannot use this ability during a round in which she has already taken a 5-foot step.


----------

